# Rabbit digging hole then filling it in again!



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

My rabbit Lucy just loves to dig holes! She'll dig one every now and again and usually we fill it in when we feel it starts getting a little too deep. Recently she dug a hole deep enough to fit her entire body out of view! We all thought, well she's had her fun now but we'll have to fill it in soon, when we went to fill it in the next day we had discovered that it was already filled in! No one in the family did it...we were suprised to see when Lucy went over to her dig spot and started padding the soil down with her front legs making it all even..it saved us a job but none of us expected for her to fill it all back in and do such a wonderful job too, she must have done it quickly too because obviously she's not let out at night and we check on her frequently! She's a strange one!


----------



## meeveebee (Aug 8, 2010)

Hehe. That is so cute!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww so cute. I hope she gets a nice treat for being so helpful and cleaning up after herself


----------

